# MuscleMorphism.com



## Hlanderr (Mar 7, 2006)

Is this site really legit?

It has to be, since it's a sponsor...  but does it really just GIVE AWAY sources?

I tried to create a membership, and there is a minimum 30 dollar fee... 30 dollars to view information on the internet is pretty serious. Anybody know of the legitamacy of this website? Surely Rob wouldn't allow some stupid site to become a sponsor here.... but those sources... aren't they just given up to narcotic agents now? I mean if it's true that anyone who pays the 30 dollars to get it can see a real supplier and find out where to buy, those people will be arrested immediately!

And input on this site?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 7, 2006)

I dont know that site, but I started out on a pay board that was $20 USD a year for user refered sources. Yes, obviously anyone who pays for that information gets it feds or otherwise.


----------



## bigjim77 (Mar 8, 2006)

The site is legit, I own it.

The sources listed on the Musclemorphism all maintain a website for their business. By doing this they are putting themselves into the public domain anyway. All MM does is compile the information for those who don't have the time nor the contacts in order to gain the information themselves through networking or whatever. Plus all of the sources listed are "based" overseas so the US Fed Gov't really can't touch them. 

If you have any questions please feel free to ask me.......

Jim


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2006)

bigjim77 said:
			
		

> Plus all of the sources listed are "based" overseas so the US Fed Gov't really can't touch them.



Thats a nice dream, unfortunately quite untrue.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 8, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Thats a nice dream, unfortunately quite untrue.


ya, im sure if they can bust mexican labs they can do it to anyone else they want


----------



## bigjim77 (Mar 8, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Thats a nice dream, unfortunately quite untrue.



depends on the country they are in.......Mexico depends on the US for a lot. Other countries do not "need" the US therefore do not have the level of cooperation that Mexico or Canada may have with the US.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Thats a nice dream, unfortunately quite untrue.



what do you mean by that Mudge, are you saying the US Feds CAN touch an overseas company?


----------



## bigjim77 (Mar 8, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> ya, im sure if they can bust mexican labs they can do it to anyone else they want




Labs are legit companies with huge paper trails tax id numbers, board of excutives and so on.......steroid suppliers opperate differently, hopefully....


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> what do you mean by that Mudge, are you saying the US Feds CAN touch an overseas company?



Its happened more than once, not recently and in the past. Do you remember Dennis James? There is one of the larger examples.

When the US sees shit coming into their country, they go after people if they feel like it. So long as the other country cooperates they are good to go. High profile people have been busted as of late, IP, Satch, and about 20 others in the last couple months.

Hardly anyone needs the US to go after these people anyway. China hung a computer hacker for stealing 80 grand from a bank. If you dont think people share information then you are living in a dream world. This is not to say customers are all going to get busted too, many people get a letter or nothing at all. When my guy got busted (domestically) I never got a phone call or letter.

Now that I've said that, I'll probably hear a knock on my damn door.

Right now one of the major powder suppliers from China is suspect for being watched right now. All the US has to do is point a finger and if China feels like it they will go after them. There may be kickbacks for such deals I dont know.  In the marketplace right now anyone doing business with China (many small companies) are considered goldmines, so right now China and the US are definitely having sex with each other at least on the side.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2006)

I should note that some suspect Satch simply turned scammer. Carry on.


----------



## ag-guys (Mar 8, 2006)

It is a very good website  wealth of knowledge.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## adrenaline (Mar 8, 2006)

Well regardless of what authorities can and can't do to various sources, customers have not much to worry about. They will go after the big fish, not the little ones.. im sure many of us have got letters in the mail but not much else. Musclemorphism only sells information and nothing else so the members have nothing to worry about. I'd also like to add that the suppliers there have been around for years.. most of them over 4 years so they are reliable and honest.

I'm also one of the owners of MM and like Bigjim i have been involved with these boards/websites for over 5 years helping people with just about everything. We enjoy what we do and we always try to create an atmosphere where there is no flaming or drama, no questions are stupid and we all help each other out. In many cases there is no right or wrong answer because everyone is different, but we try to offer our experienced opinions and then go from there. Its really a close family over there and the members really love it there. For the record also, the testomonials about MM on the homepage really are from our members.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2006)

That sounds like my first starter board on the pay site I was at (which is long since defunct), it was a nice atmosphere, because if you didn't play nice you would be edited up the yang.


----------



## Stu (Mar 9, 2006)

why spank $30 on finding a legit source there are plenty of boards where you can find that information for free


----------



## largepkg (Mar 9, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> why spank $30 on finding a legit source there are plenty of boards where you can find that information for free



Agreed!


----------



## Stu (Mar 10, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I should note that some suspect Satch simply turned scammer. Carry on.



i heard about that too. sounds like he decided he couldn't be bothered anymore and ran off with everyones money and then informed everyone by email


----------



## bigjim77 (Mar 10, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> why spank $30 on finding a legit source there are plenty of boards where you can find that information for free



That is true, and if thats what you want to do then by all means please do I have no problem with sites like that. Basically what we do on MM is "police" (bad word I know) the site and maintain a positive learning environment for those new to the game. Also we try to keep those annoying assholes that seem to pop up on "free boards" all the time, off of our site. By simply charging a fee, those assholes are not inclined to join.  

Also we compile just about all the information a person would need into one place. We maintain open communication with the sources listed. If a member does not get their order we intervene on their behalf. And try to work it out with the source. If the source basically says "to bad" to the customer, then we simply remove them from the list and they lose the business of our members. Also some of our suppliers have held free gear give away contest that were exclusive to just our site. 

I could go on with more little advantages but I do not want to seem like all I am doing is pushing my site or trying to get you to join. Because honestly sites like this are not for everyone, especially if you don't have a need for what we offer.


----------



## bigjim77 (Mar 10, 2006)

one more key point is that we are newbie friendly. MM has been made for those new to the game. The vets of this game really have no need for sites like ours, except to teach the new comers the "ropes".

We always are looking for some well experienced veterans who like to help newbies out....


----------



## adrenaline (Mar 10, 2006)

I just wanted to maybe clear the air somewhat as to what Musclemorphism offers that other pay sites and even free sites do not have. I don't want people to think that MM is just a site with a few pics, profiles and a few suppliers.. it is much more than that.

I will post some comments from our member here and only edit out names and such to make sure certain info stays private. 

Testomonial from one of our members: "For some reason, there are alot of assholes on other boards who like to flame MM 'cause you have to pay to join. Don't know why; it's not their money. These gonads think they're entitled to everything for free. Seems especially prevalent on the "fitness board" which is otherwise an ok board. If you want to be happy you spent your money to join MM, just follow some of the shit going on on that board. The bro's here wouldn't put up with any of that bullshit or passing of bad info for a second. It's worth much more than I spent to join MM to have a good clean board policed by people who know what their doing and keeping the idiots out. I hope we have enough support to keep it that way."

Now not every free board has flaming etc going on but it does happen quite often on many boards.. i know as im a member on over 30 of them. I even know of pay sites (who even charge more) who will ban a member for complaining about their suppliers and will edit any post that they deem 'negative'. MM does not allow flaming, drama or anything like that.. 

Also, have you ever noticed that on some boards newbies will join and ask simple questions and the usual response is 'use the search feature!' or something similar like that? MM would never do that to a member. There are no stupid questions and no matter how many times we have to answer the same question, we will because you are paying to be there. You get treated with respect and not belittled.

Can you find suppliers on free sites? Sure ive seen a few of them, but are they always quick and reliable? Some are ok, some take forever and some just plain suck ass. The real good suppliers for the most part don't advertise on open boards for many reasons. What about if you have a problem with your order? Your only option is to keep emailing your supplier and bugging him to 'fix' whatever problem you have with him. What if he doesnt return your emails or gives you the run-around? Who's gonna help you? The suppliers on MM are extremely reliable and if there is any problem WE deal with the supplier on your behalf. Believe me if they want to remain listed on there, they will fix the problem or they're gone. Its as simple as that. We really havent had many problems in that area anyway, but that's our policy. I've even had members PM me and thank me because they saved several hundred dollars from ordering from one of our suppliers over one that they used to use. 

Testomonial from one of our members: "BUMP 4 MM. It's simple math. I have made several orders online with no advice from anyone with great success. However I have been burned not once, but twice in the past few months for somewhere around 1200 dollars. Now the cost of this membership and the fellowship here on this board is well worth the money. Hell to be honest I would have rather spent the money I lost on a membership here. At least there are references here for gear sites. On your own it's a shot in the dark. Thanks for the oportunity to be a part of such an elite group of educated and concerned "BROS"."

Testomonial from one of our members: 'I came here mad and then not mad, but the thought of anyone here being a scamer or rip off artists did not even cross my mind! I gave **** and **** both a fair amount of cash on 1 guys word. I was not scared at all of losing my cash and both of them came through better than I had hoped for. "

Testomonial from one of our members: "2 days... is that even possible? **** you got a private jet or are you the Flash? 2 days delivery not including sunday..nice. Sorry I did not know I was suposed to post this kind of thing, or I would have sooner."

What are some other things you'll find on MM that you won't anywhere else? Contests - one of our suppliers just had one and one lucky member just got his next entire cycle for free. Where else do you see that? 
Deals and discounts - special deals are offered all the time but only to MM members, not to any of their other clients. I've seen some cool deals by some of the supps there.. like 10 norma deca free if your order is over $300.. another MM only special.

So Musclemorphism does have its benefits. Newbies will probably need a site like that more than a vet would but as you can see even Vets love it there and there is something for them also. I hope this clears the air a bit about our site.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 10, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I should note that some suspect Satch simply turned scammer. Carry on.


According to a newsletter sent out by SSB, that is what they think and know.
Any vet that has delt with steriods for any length of time will tell you that one of the best ways to get busted is to deal with an open source. Like Mudge and others said, everyone can see that info and track packages to your house. Personally I would never take that chance. The penalties are way too severe now. Not knocking MM at all, as I am sure they have a great site. I'm just saying if you choose to purchase steriods, you can't be too careful.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 10, 2006)

dg, you're right. If you do decide to go this route at least never have them go to your house. Setup a mail box that requires no ID or false ID and have it sent there.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 10, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> why spank $30 on finding a legit source there are plenty of boards where you can find that information for free



In all fairness we have to be more careful in the US than you folks in the UK.


----------



## ag-guys (Mar 10, 2006)

There are scammers out there, and they will steal money easily.

 MuscleMorphism.com , provide a place where every source is checked.  No scammers, no losing money.  Safe environment.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------

